# Maybe Nemerteans?



## OregonFroggy (3 mo ago)




----------



## OregonFroggy (3 mo ago)

These little horrors have been popping up a lot lately in my tank. They come out of a branch, roam around creepily swinging their heads, and are now infesting the little agate pile in the vivarium. I don’t want to try to take it apart because it’s 24x18x18 and it would be a horrific task, should I be trying to CO2 them?

also, should I be getting another springtail culture since they maybe got eaten by the scary worms?
Thank you for helping everyone, I’m very creeped out by them :c


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

They look a lot like flatworms and "swinging their heads" is another red flag. CO2 doesn't work against them. Don't be me - tear down your tank and start over.


----------



## OregonFroggy (3 mo ago)

Will they die if I remove the 2 frogs and put them in the “hospital tank” instead, and let their normal house like super dry out?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

They (_Rhynchodemus sylvaticus_ is the species name often mentioned) are said to aestivate in a mucus cocoon, and have been noted to apparently survive extended drying on leaf litter. 

Adding more springtails would feed the flatworms, so unless that's the intent adding more wouldn't be fruitful.

For survey purposes, were the plants bleached and leaf litter heat treated before use in the viv?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Flatworm not nemertean. Hand remove at night/ dark on wet glass with paper towel. They are not harmful to frogs or eggs. They boom and bust. No need to panic.


----------



## OregonFroggy (3 mo ago)

Socratic Monologue said:


> They (_Rhynchodemus sylvaticus_ is the species name often mentioned) are said to aestivate in a mucus cocoon, and have been noted to apparently survive extended drying on leaf litter.
> 
> Adding more springtails would feed the flatworms, so unless that's the intent adding more wouldn't be fruitful.
> 
> For survey purposes, were the plants bleached and leaf litter heat treated before use in the viv?


No, I did not bleach dip my plants and I noticed them after putting in a calathea. I was rinsing them with hot water, and now I know why we don’t do that


----------



## OregonFroggy (3 mo ago)

The resolution of this was I read Jason’s story about hearing them at night, and am completely taking the tank apart. Thanks everyone so much for helping!


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

OregonFroggy said:


> The resolution of this was I read Jason’s story about hearing them at night


HEARING them?! can you point me at this story?


----------



## OregonFroggy (3 mo ago)

Louis said:


> HEARING them?! can you point me at this story?


Yeah actually, it’s still in an open tab!
Flatworms: A tale of woe and victory

Also, there were a lot of them, predominantly in the decomposing leaf litter


----------

